# chat room server



## erk (Jun 16, 2008)

The webchat seems to be down. Does anybody know the server address, so that I can connect with MIRC? Thanks.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 16, 2008)

It is working fine for me.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jun 16, 2008)

For me it says 
" [19:50] You are banned from this server- You have a host listed in the ircbl.ahbl.org blacklist. Please see: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.ahbl.org/">http://www.ahbl.org/</a><!-- m --> for more information. 
[19:50] -iuturna.sorcery.net- *** Your IP address 64.230.27.16 is listed in ircbl.ahbl.org 
[19:50] Error : Closing Link: bas10-ottawa23-1088822032.dsl.bell.ca (*** Banned (DNS blacklist)) 
[19:50] Disconnected from irc.sorcery.net "

I don't know why i would be banned :S

Spencer


----------



## AB^ (Jun 16, 2008)

I couldnt connect from this site, so i went to another that uses the same server, but when i tried to join the tegu talk chat i got this 








on lock down :bs


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't know what is going on, I can connect through Java on the site, or mIRC either one. :?:


----------



## AB^ (Jun 17, 2008)

ugh still cant get in, and the KS chat is boring :bang :bang :bang :bang :bang


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 17, 2008)

AB^ said:


> ugh still cant get in, and the KS chat is boring :bang :bang :bang :bang :bang



Kevin, I don't know why, I can get in from my computer using mIRC, or from the Java on the site, are you sure it is not a setting on your end?


----------



## PuffDragon (Jun 17, 2008)

It wasn't working for me a few days ago, but today it worked fine. I logged in through the website.


----------



## AB^ (Jun 18, 2008)

works again for me!!


----------

